# Non-plastic steamer?



## dicedtomato (May 24, 2004)

Our Krups vegetable/rice steamer is due for replacement. But my wife doesn't want another plastic steamer because she's afraid they might have harmful chemicals. She also doesn't want an aluminum steamer (not sure why).

Are there any good steamers out there that aren't plastic or aluminum?

DT


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 24, 2004)

Yikes!    No plastic.... no aluminum??? 
Tell her that the ONLY other steamers left are lead!!! Then.... is will look at the plastic & aluminum as great alternatives!


----------



## kyles (May 25, 2004)

What about stainless steel? Do you get the expandable basket type ones in your country? Or the chinese bamboo ones, they are fine for general use as well. And if she prefers "natural" that would be the way I would go. You can get them in a huge variety of sizes, from little bitty ones to huge ones and you can stack 'em as well. They won't last as long as stainless steel, however, they are cheap enough so that you can replace them yearly. And when they are no longer fit for steaming the look ok as fruit or display bowls as well.


----------



## dicedtomato (May 25, 2004)

Which stainless steel steamers do you recommend? We need a machine with an automatic dial setting so her fumble-fingered husband (me) can steam dinner. I notice Zojirushi has a stainless steel steamer.

DT



			
				kyles said:
			
		

> What about stainless steel? Do you get the expandable basket type ones in your country? Or the chinese bamboo ones, they are fine for general use as well. And if she prefers "natural" that would be the way I would go. You can get them in a huge variety of sizes, from little bitty ones to huge ones and you can stack 'em as well. They won't last as long as stainless steel, however, they are cheap enough so that you can replace them yearly. And when they are no longer fit for steaming the look ok as fruit or display bowls as well.


----------



## kyles (May 25, 2004)

I'm in England, so I brands are way different here. I meant one you use on the hob/stove top rather than an electric model. Perhpas one of the other listers can give you more specific advice.


----------



## GB (Jul 14, 2004)

How about a bamboo steamer? I love mine and use it all the time.


----------

